# Oriental herbal extract



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

It seems this is not as near popular as acupuncture in the Western. I doubted about its effects to until I heard a story from my dad.
Years ago one of his friends had studied in the U.S. for master degree(forgot which university), and things went horrible when his gf left him. He stopped studying and began drinking all day and was eventually diagnosed with Tourette's. He saw a few doctors but all said it's uncurable. So he went back to Korea and took herbal extract his herb doctor prescribed. After a few months, he perfectly recovered. My dad said he talked gibberish all the time before. I didn't see him suffering, but I met him last summer and he did look normal. So my dad went to the doctor and explained my symptoms and sent me 90 packs of herbal extract.
I've been taking it for about one week now. I haven't noticed much difference yet, but we'll see.


----------

